# trailer length



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

My 16' Bobby Matthews currently rests on rollers but I would like to convert to bunks to lower the boat on the trailer. The rollers extend about 16" past the rear cross member of the trailer. How do I determine if the wooden bunks will provide enough support for the transom?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Can you post up a pic of your current setup showing just where your transom sits in relation to your rear rollers? I've been running roller trailers for many years - but also have had bunk style rigs and might offer some advice...


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks Capt..I will post it tonight


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

As long as you measure them out so the bunks extend at least a few inches past the transom then it should work well. Also try to align the bunks along, or as close as you can, to the known stringer locations. Assuming it has them. 
Post up a pic, I'd be interested in seeing the boat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You'll be fine. What does the boat weigh, maybe 500 lbs?


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

Here are same photos of my Matthews. As you can see, the hull still needs some TLC. These show how the hull extends beyond the cross member on the rollers. Hull probably weighs about 400 lbs...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a cool boat! You don't see many Garvey style hulls around, but they are truly a function over form skiff and I'm sure it rides great.

Just remove the roller system and make sure the bunks extend a few inches past the transom. It's ok if they go past the trailer frame a bit. You might be able to adjust the winch stand too. It's a simple project, just time consuming. Caution, if you are doing this just to lower the boat on the trailer then make sure you have keel rollers set up because the lower you get the more likely you are to hit the cross beams.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Firecat is right on the money - particularly about adding a keel roller to your rear crossmember if you're planning on lowering your bunks as low as possible.... Once you change over to bunks you'll be submerging your trailer each time you launch and retrieve.... Here's a pic of mine in the actual depth I use it day in and day out.....


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Firecat is right on the money - particularly about adding a keel roller to your rear crossmember if you're planning on lowering your bunks as low as possible.... Once you change over to bunks you'll be submerging your trailer each time you launch and retrieve.... Here's a pic of mine in the actual depth I use it day in and day out.....


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks to Bearcat and Capt. Lemay


----------

